# NFS Rivalen mit Trust Gxt 39



## luki0710 (3. Januar 2015)

Wollte wissen wie und ob das geht, am besten auch bei TH und WM.

Habe gelesen das es geht aber ich verstehe es nicht


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2015)

Was meinst mit TH und WM? ^^  Was genau geht denn nicht? Kannst mit dem Pad GAR nix im Spiel steuern? Hat es


----------



## luki0710 (3. Januar 2015)

Sry meinte TR :the run
                  MW:mostwandtet

Weiß ich nicht habe noch kein gamepad ,deshalb Frage ich ja


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2015)

Falls du dir also ein neues Gamepad kaufen möchtest, nimm lieber gleich entweder das Microsoft XBox 360 (wahlweise "Wireless for Windows"), oder XBOX ONE Gamepad.
So blöd die Gängelung seitens Microsoft auch ist, diese Pads sind quasi der Standard für den Windows PC.

Die von dir genannten NFS Spiele werden perfekt unterstützt. Vor allem bei "The Run" wird das, dank der Quick Time Events, zum Vorteil.

Bevorzugst du die Playstation Positionierung der Analogsticks, sind noch die Logitech F Gamepads empfehlenswert.


----------



## luki0710 (4. Januar 2015)

Danke

Habe XBox Layout noch nie ausprobiert, habe immer nur mit PS Layout gespielt.Offendlich ist die umgewöhnung nicht all zu schwer.


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube nicht, das Steuerkreuz wird ja selten verwendet, an der Funktionatlität des Sticks ändert sich ja nichts. 
Sehr lästig ist halt wirklich, dass Spiele fast immer nur XBox Symbole und Farben einblenden.

Falls du aber eh schon einen "DualShock 3" daheim hast, oder lieber den "DualShock 4" verwenden möchtest... geht auch.
Du musst halt die richtigen Treiber/Programme installieren. Und dir die Tastenbelegung merken.


----------



## luki0710 (4. Januar 2015)

NFS rivals unterschtüzt doch offiziell nur Xbox. Wie ist das dann mit einen PS 4.Wie schon gesagt nur tasten Belegung merken oder brauche ich dann noch ein Tool


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2015)

Offiziell, ja. Aber es gibt eben Treiber und Programme für Nicht-Microsoft Gamepads, welche den XBox Controller emulieren können. 
Windows glaubt also, einen originalen 360 Controller zu sehen.

Für den "DualShock 3" habe ich ja oben ein Anleitungsvideo verlinkt. Hier wäre eine Anleitung für den DS4.


----------



## luki0710 (4. Januar 2015)

Super ,danke[emoji2] .

Nur noch eine Frage: kann ich den Kontroller ganz normal an der PS weiter benutzen oder muss er dort neu installiert werden?


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2015)

Das kommt darauf an. Per Kabel mit dem PC verbunden, ist das kabellose Verwenden an der Konsole kein Problem.

Hast du auch am Rechner Bluetooth genützt, wirst du das Pad evtl. erst neu mit der Konsole synchronisieren müssen,
damit es wieder erkannt wird.


----------



## luki0710 (4. Januar 2015)

Gut ,habe keins aber mein Nachbar,dann leihe ich mir jetzt ein und hole mir dann(wenns gut geht) ein eigenes.


----------



## svd (4. Januar 2015)

Ach so, du hast wirklich noch überhaupt kein Gamepad im Haus. Na, dann viel Glück beim Ausprobieren.

Aber im Hinterkopf behalten, dass für Sony Pads idR recht viel verlangt wird. 

Das gekabelte 360 Pad ist sehr günstig und robust.

Bei dem "Wireless 360 Pad" musst du beim Kauf auf den Zusatz "for Windows" achten, denn nur dieses kommt mit der,
zwingend benötigten, Sendeeinheit für den PC (kostet separat so zwischen 9 und 20€).

Der XBOX One Controller kostet nur etwas mehr, ist derzeit aber nur per micro-USB Kabel (wie zB für's Smartphone) verwendbar.

Jedes dieser Microsoft Pads ist günstiger als der "DualShock 3" (DS4 sowieso) und, bis auf den 360 Wireless, unkompliziert 
zu installieren... da müsstest du das Layout schon wirklich sehr gern haben oder zB auf das Touchpad des DS4 scharf sein (zB für nen HTPC).


----------



## luki0710 (4. Januar 2015)

Ich bin in Überlegung welches ich mir hole.Funktioniren die Eulatoren auch bei andern Pads?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2015)

Also, die Software ist an sich immer nur jeweils für den einen oder anderen Controller. Aber ich würde echt nen Xbox 360 holen - der ist nun Mal inzwischen Standard, und so viel anders als mit nem PS4-Controller ist das nun auch nicht. Ich hab zu Hause nen xbox 360 und spiele bei nem Freund wiederum sehr oft an der PS4 - da brauch ich bei "kompliziert" zu steuernden Games vlt. 2-3 Min, um mich wieder umzugewöhnen, und ab dann ist alles okay. Bei nem Rennspiel wiederum ist das noch viel simpler - du gibst halt mit den Schultertasten Gad btw, bremst, und dein Finger ist zum lenken ja immer auf dem linken Stick - egal ob der nun eher links oben wie beim xbox-Pad ist oder mittig links wie bei der PS. 

Und auch der xbox 360 Wireless ist vllig unproblematisch zu installieren, musst halt nur wie erwähnt die Version "für Windows" nehmen, weil da der USB-Empfänger mit dabei ist.  Man bekommt den zwar auch einzeln, aber wireless Pad ohne Empfänger + den Empfänger separat ist viel teurer als direkt den wireless "für Windows" zu nehmen.


----------



## luki0710 (4. Januar 2015)

Dann der 360 okey danke.
Ich habe schon Blauezähne,was ist besser kabel oder nicht.Bezüglich der Reaktions Geschwindigkeit. Habe ein 15€ Ding von Trust.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2015)

Die Reaktionszeiten wegen kabellos sind nicht relevant. Außer vlt. man hat einen "miesen" Bluetooth-Stick, falls man Bluetooth verwendet.

Den Xbox 360 wireless kannst Du aber NICHT mit nem normalen Bluetooth-Stick verbinden, also wenn du den holen willst, musst Du trotzdem die Version "für Windows" nehmen.


----------



## luki0710 (4. Januar 2015)

Dann mache ich mich morgen mal auf den Weg.
Danke euch beide für die ausführlichen und guten Antworten. So muss das mehr sein.[emoji106]


----------



## luki0710 (15. März 2015)

Wie stelle ich nun ein dass ich nicht mit der Tastatur sondern dem Controller spielen will


----------



## svd (15. März 2015)

Hast du das Gamepad mittlerweile? Ist es korrekt angeschlossen, die Treiber installiert und wird es vom Betriebssystem auch erkannt?

Normal musst du ja nichts einstellen. Sobald du die Logos etc ertragen hast und aufgefordert wirst, Start oder Enter zu drücken,
langt normal ein simpler Knopfdruck auf dem Pad, damit es erkannt und verwendet wird.


----------



## luki0710 (15. März 2015)

Probiere es gerade mit dem ds3


----------

